# Question Power Book G4 - migration Léopard possible?



## Poulpe76 (14 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes, 

J'ai un Power Book G4 5,6 ...

  Type de processeur:    PowerPC G4  (1.2)
  Vitesse du processeur:    1.5 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):    512 Ko
  Mémoire:    512 Mo
  Vitesse du bus:    167 MHz

... dont l'OS est le 10.3.9 (je ne l'ai jamais actualisé ...).

Si j'achète de la mémoire, peux-je installer le Léopard 10.5?  

Merci!


----------



## doudee (14 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
Pour répondre à votre question Léopard tourne très bien sur powerbook g4, perso le mien est doté de 1,5 go de ram et je ne rencontre aucun problème.


----------



## christophe2312 (14 Septembre 2010)

sans soucis sur ce G4


----------



## Poulpe76 (15 Septembre 2010)

Merci!!! Je vais donc me procurer de la mémoire ...


----------



## macase (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis posseseur d'un PowerBook G4 et je suis agréablement surpris de lire cette réponse.
Sur le site d'apple il est indiqué que seul les g4 avec processeur Intel peuvent faire tourner snow leopard.

Je suis donc très intéressé de savoir comment vous avez procédé ?

D'avance merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## tsss (27 Septembre 2010)

macase a dit:


> .
> 
> Je suis donc très intéressé de savoir comment vous avez procédé ?
> 
> .




Simplement en installant Léopard (10.5) et non *Snow* Léopard, qui comme tu l'as lu est réservé au machine équipée d'un processeur intel


----------



## macase (27 Septembre 2010)

merci pour la réponse.

J'ai fait quelques recherches, ou se procurer une mise à jour vers 10.5 Leopard, sur le site d'apple ils ne vendent maintenant plus que Snow Leopard.


----------



## tsss (27 Septembre 2010)

En effet,
tu en trouveras par ici, sois vigilant et prends une version "retail", reconnaissable au DVD noire et non gris, ces derniers sont réservés à un modèle de machine et ne peuvent être installé sur un autre modèle.


----------

